# Schwinn Autocycle metal canti tank



## BMX-dad (Apr 17, 2020)

Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Classifieds | Facebook
					

PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING!!!!!!!!!!   This group page is created for everyone to post their Vintage Bicycles For Sale/Trade/Wanted  The Classified Rules: 1.  Real Names ONLY.  NO fake...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 17, 2020)

What do you think a realistic price would be for this bike?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 17, 2020)

Good bones for a resto


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2020)

It's his bike.


*FACEBOOK DESCRIPTION AND PRICE*

$5,000


Schwinn Autocycle I think it’s a 1939. Spray painted a zillion times. I highly doubt the original paint is under there . Besides the paint The tank is in excellent shape no rust no rot and no major dents . I’ve been offered good money for just the tank but would like to keep the bike together for someone to restore. I am not trading . I want cash when you pick up. CASH no other type of payment. If you need more pictures or have any questions PRIVATE Message me . If you have nothing nice to say keep it to yourself.


----------



## biker (Apr 17, 2020)

BMX-dad said:


> Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Classifieds | Facebook
> 
> 
> PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING!!!!!!!!!!   This group page is created for everyone to post their Vintage Bicycles For Sale/Trade/Wanted  The Classified Rules: 1.  Real Names ONLY.  NO fake...
> ...



bobcycles sold his back in 2017 for 15K. Here it is. Has super deluxe components.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 17, 2020)

ronbug said:


> bobcycles sold his back in 2017 for 15K. Here it is. Has super deluxe components.
> 
> View attachment 1176282




Too funny, that’s my old garage. I got to hang out with that bike for 36 hours or so.


----------



## biker (Apr 17, 2020)

BMX-dad said:


> Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Classifieds | Facebook
> 
> 
> PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING!!!!!!!!!!   This group page is created for everyone to post their Vintage Bicycles For Sale/Trade/Wanted  The Classified Rules: 1.  Real Names ONLY.  NO fake...
> ...



Post some more photos please.


----------



## BMX-dad (Apr 17, 2020)

Photos are in the link but I will post some more


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 17, 2020)

Amazing.  5k wow.


----------



## BMX-dad (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 17, 2020)

Why was I born good looking and not rich...


----------



## biker (Apr 18, 2020)

So how does this go.
15K for the finished bike
-2K Pogo Seat
-2K Crossbar speedo
-2K Fender bomb, lights, rack, chain guard, tires, brakes
-1K paint job chrome shiny stuff with new decals
=8K for donor bike ?? I might be off a few K here or there. Oh but I forgot about profit for handling all this work. Eh profit smofit who needs it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 18, 2020)

Better off buying a complete bike. Not putting that bike down though, I would love to have it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2020)

*Originality = Value ... this bike has house paint for starters ... the tank appears to be solid & that's the money on this one ... the rest of parts are common so to speak where the value & overall value depends on rarity & what buyers need - CONDITION IS EVERYTHING 

The bobcycles bike is comparing apples to oranges .. It's a complete original paint deluxe bicycle in a rare color combo with all the money on it  .. perhaps the only one known in the hobby in that condition & that color combo .. that makes this bicycle worth what somebody felt was a price they were willing to pay .. uncommon = big cash money *


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2020)

As I'm looking at this I hear my dog yelling ruff ruff ruff.....has front and rear expander brakes, at least most of them...


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 19, 2020)

1940


----------



## BMX-dad (Apr 30, 2020)

Just in case anyone might be interested, after a lot of soaking the seat post is now unstuck spins freely .
I’m looking for a local pick up with cash ,I want the buyer to see what they are buying before they spend there money.
Trying to avoid eBay and all the fees and splitting the bike up into parts.
thank you to everyone for your positive posts.


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2020)

@OC54


----------



## biker (May 16, 2020)

Anyone on here buy this bike?


----------



## BMX-dad (Jun 30, 2021)

Pending pick up Tuesday $5k


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 30, 2021)

how much for the seat and tires?


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow, a year later.


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2021)

Why make this statement? Are you looking for an offer of $6,000 for Monday pickup?


----------

